

My startup latest project: qwili.com - okeumeni
http://www.qwili.com

======
omouse
How am I supposed to pronounce the name? Like "cool"? :p

I think this is interesting but the search results are off, at least for
"little penguin". It only looks up the word "little".

It's pretty useful. I looked up "California" and I learned that there are
champagnes made there. Weird.

But I don't buy wines, so this site isn't really for me :S

------
okeumeni
We wanted to build a concept around our custom search engine solution for a
potential client; one suggested the idea of a search engine for wine and
liquor. That’s how qwili.com came to life. We started using it ourselves and
share it with friends.

The question is how useful is a product specific (real) search engine?

Any input is welcome.

------
dangoldin
Pretty cool but I think most liquor stores have the same capability.

I found a bug though: when I search for sherry it shows that there are 4
results but when I click on "Sherry" on the left hand menu I still get the
original 7 results.

